# If you need to cover your tattoos at work, check this out



## mugshot (Feb 23, 2011)

TatJacket.com

They have full sleeves, half sleeves, and forearm sleeves that are 90% nylon and 10% spandex so they stretch a little. I am required to cover my tattoos at the fire station and I wear these all day long in all different weather and they are great.

No, this is not an advertisement just sharing a great product with my fellow pitbull owners


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

thats pretty cool. I dont see what is wrong with tats. I did think that we lived in the 21st century so why on earth are they unacceptable.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Eh.. I'm on the fence. I don't have any tats, but if I were to get one, it wouldn't be where everyone and their brother could see it. I don't have a problem with other people having tattoos.. but I don't necessarily want to be studying your tats while you're issuing me a traffic ticket, or serving me dinner. I wouldn't complain to management over it, though.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Indie said:


> Eh.. I'm on the fence. I don't have any tats, but if I were to get one, it wouldn't be where everyone and their brother could see it. I don't have a problem with other people having tattoos.. but I don't necessarily want to be studying your tats while you're issuing me a traffic ticket, or serving me dinner. I wouldn't complain to management over it, though.


I thought I was the last guy on the planet that didn't have one.
or the tough guy body makeover I see so much of here in s.Fl. shaved head,tatts,goatee.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I kind of agree. I do have a tattoo but it's on my shoulder where it's not visible at all times. If/when I do get more they will similarly be for me and not for all and sundry to gawk at.

Having said that, this looks like a good product for covering up tatts in workplace situations or places where tatts aren't appropriate. My cousin could have done with these when he was working in Japan a few years ago. He's covered in tatts and was asked to leave or cover up the first time he went to the gym over there.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree, it's a good product! And to William Williamson, I'm a _girl_ LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Man things like this make me kinda sad  I'm a professional tattoo artist and piercer and I just don't understand why it can't be a little more acceptable. I don't see why some color on your skin makes you any less worthy or qualified for a job.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's just how it is unfortunately. I own a retail business that has a mix of older and younger people including little kids that come in. It wouldn't be a great look for me to have full sleeves (I already have a shaved head and am over 200lbs) or I would be the scariest looking business owner in the area.


----------

